
5 Shocking Truths about CO2 Emissions - KodiakRating
https://medium.com/@KODIAKRating/co2-little-too-late-2d4f39b1703#.454g7wp3k
======
andriesm
According to a NASA page I read, we are roughly 300 years away from
cataclysmic climate change - in 50 years - science will have capabilities we
cannot even begin to imagine today.

Everyone is already aware of the issues involved - so alarmism isn't needed.

Electric cars and fusion power are already visible on the horizon.

Lastly there are at least two guys claiming to be about to get their papers
past peer review that replaces current climate models with warming estimates 4
times lower than current models - regarsless - current facts do not indicate
reason for hysteria - merely awareness.

